# Medical costs?



## scottishsmile (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm from the UK and I'm hoping to get my visa for Auz in the next few months.

Last time I was over there I found out many aussies have private medical insurance. As I'm intending to move over there permanently I thought I'd ask about their medical care.

Living in the UK has one benifit over the rest of the world - the NHS. Such good free healthcare is our greatest achievement.

How is the Auz subsidised healthcare system? I'll have access to it under the UK-Australian medical cover agreement.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As a permanent resident of Australia you will certainly have access to Medicare but it does not cover dental, physio and a few more options.


----------



## scottishsmile (Jan 31, 2013)

I heard that you have to pay for ambulances in Australia? My cousin said to take out insurance to cover this?

Dental and physio is very difficult to get for free in the UK as well.


----------



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

I have a big sympathy about Australia.
Do you think dentists are cheap in Nsw. Melbourne ?


----------



## rofnac25 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ambo's you will have to pay for unless covered. Cover per year is relatively cheap though. If you have no cover and need an ambulance its around $1000 for a call-out (learnt the hardway).

Medicare is a strange one, you pay for a medical service then get partly reimbursed for it. Whenever you get a perscription you have to hand over a medicare card as well (i think to get it cheaper/subsidised?)


----------

